

A Really Cool Style of Commenting - jamiequint
http://www.djangobook.com/en/beta/chapter20/

======
ijoshua
I would like it better if the "Comments" box didn't obscure the content. Even
on my 1680 by 1050 monitor, with the browser window scaled to full width, I
cannot move the comments completely out of the way. If the main content area
was aligned to the left side of the page, rather than having equal horizontal
margins, I could easily fit the comments into the margin.

[Edit: it seems that I cannot type Unicode characters into a comment here...]

------
wmeredith
I like the immediate connection to context, but it has some sore-thumb-
sticking-out flaws.

-As already mentioned, the expanded comment itself obscures the very context a system like this is designed to provide.

-It also obscures the comment unless you click on it, and provides very little reference for finding a comment you've already looked at, and that you want to see again. Telling your users too little about what they're clicking on and what they've already clicked on is breaking one of the most basic commandments of good web U.I. design.

------
nickb
Cool but it offers awful usability.

~~~
jamiequint
I agree, for reading comments its not very nice, but still the beginnings of
something that could be really cool.

------
niels
This comment system is inspired by a post on Jack Slocum's blog, entitled
"WordPress Comments System built with Yahoo! UI"
[http://www.jackslocum.com/blog/2006/10/09/my-wordpress-
comme...](http://www.jackslocum.com/blog/2006/10/09/my-wordpress-comments-
system-built-with-yahoo-ui-and-yahooext/)

------
tgtgtg
Related: Commentpress (built as a theme for Wordpress)
<http://www.futureofthebook.org/commentpress/>

------
jamiequint
So I've just been getting into Django and came across this. I can't recall
seeing context based commenting like this anywhere before, pretty cool.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Patri Friedman's Seasteading
(<http://seastead.org/commented/paper/intro.html>) has the same system. Much
uglier, but the same idea.

------
nanijoe
Those comments don't show up in IE, just an FYI

~~~
falsestprophet
Django doesn't want feedback from IE users. Show me an IE user with something
intelligent to say!

~~~
jamongkad
Oh come on let's get off our high horse and accept the fact that there will be
people who are going to use IE no matter what. I believe it is our job as web
developers ergo Hackers to try very very hard to make our software easy to use
as much as possible and make it work on the widest variety of browsers as much
as possible. Which means staying up late at night to find a way for our apps
work on all major browsers including IE. When I develop I have four browsers
open at the same time (FF, IE7, Opera and Safari). Yeah I know it pisses us
off to no end when IE doesn't play nice (which will always do in some point).
But I can't just go to sleep when I find a bug in my software...no matter how
small or big it is.

~~~
axod
"when I find a bug in my software"

Hrmm... for me, mostly it's a case of finding bugs in IE, and creating work-
arounds in my own code.

------
chrisconley
very interesting concept for embedded comments(check out viddler.com for some
idea only with video) though agreed the usability could be improved. maybe
list comments in a left column?

------
alaskamiller
seen this used before for another project but for the life of me can't
remember where... they standardized this comment system into an install
even...

